# Clomid, reduced sperm motility



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Aaaahhhh

Just as a glimmer of hope is given (I have one follicle on 150mg clomid this month) my husband finally got the results of his sperm analysis... normal count but some reduced movement (motility) so he has to go back in January.  I have pcos, so thought it was me slowing things down,,,

I am so disappointed, we have one son already so I thought that would be fine, and we have been trying for two years so I am annoyed it has taken this long to get an SA done...

I don't know how bad the situation is as we weren't given the numbers, in my head I know that it isn't that bad, don't panic until the next time... maybe it was just a bad sample etc, but I just feel really down...

To top it off my friend had a baby on monday which arrived to visit us an hour after we got the letter, which was tough, and then my best friend came round that evening and she is pregnant and I am worried about my dh - he keeps saying it is ok, but I wonder how he is coping

Having a baby shouldn't be this difficult! 

Julie


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Julie

I feel for you babe.  Don't panic too much - only 50% of a 'normal' sperm sample will be 'progressive' i.e. moving in a forward motion and around 60% will be abnormal.  Is it any wonder couples can have problems conceiving with those stats!!!  When me and DH were given his results the percentages were floating around my head and I inevitably got them mixed up - so I asked for a copy of the report.  They sent it out to me and it helped to clarify things a little.  But don't forget, the results of a SA can change a lot from one sample to the next - a consultant told me this.  That's why me and DH are going to have another sample carried out in 3 months time - it takes approx. 3 months for sperm to develop before they are ready for the take-off position - if you know what I mean, ahem!!  You could be gettin yourself wound up unecessarily....

Being reminded of pregnancies and babies is not pleasant when you're experiencing difficulties in that department - all I can suggest is that you take a deep breath and let it pass - easier said than done, I know.  We have to keep positive and focused on our goal - perhaps you could consider what your next steps should be - this might help you retain a little bit of control.  I don't know about you, but the worst thing for me to try and contend with is the feeling of powerlessness (especially when I'm a bloody control freak!)

Hope this helps.

Anita


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Julie,

Just thought I would share some words of wisdom with you!  

My DH had an abnormal sperm test last year with reduced motility and antibodies. I did a bit of internet research and he started taking daily high doses of Vit C(1000mg) and Vit E (800mg), selenium, zinc and anything else I could think of! also he started taking smoothies everyday and has recently stopped drinking!!

His last sperm analysis was excellent and we no longer need to wait for ICSI but are eligible for IVF as it has improved so much. But fingers crossed his little wrigglers will get to their destination before that  And if we have to have treatment, his boys will be fighting git!

There is loads of info on the web for this sort of stuff, just google it!

http://talk.sheknows.com/archive/index.php/t-248861.html

Good luck,

tedette


----------

